# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Concatenate with 2 decimal places

## Deiseman

Hi folks, I can get concatenate to work, showing spaces etc., but one of the columns shows a number as 8.30 but in the concatenate result it is shown as 8.3. I would appreciate any advice or help thanks.

----------


## daddylonglegs

Try using FIXED function, you can define the number of decimal places......but it defaults to 2 so to concatenate A2 with 2 decimal places to B2

=FIXED(A2)&" "&B2

----------


## ron2k_1

Try enclose the the cell value with the decimal, with function VALUE, DOLLAR, FIXED, OR TEXT(A1,".00") [The TEXT example assumes that A1 has the value with decimals)

----------


## Deiseman

Thank you guys, both of those solutions work :Smilie:

----------


## Bas5742

Hey guys, 

I just read this article because I too have to concatenate a lot of cells, containing for example 1.70 as a value. I want to show both dicimals in the concatenated cell. But I have this following code (its Dutch, so I have ";" instead of "," 

=CONCATENATE(AR84;B84;AS84;AW84;AX84;AY84;AZ84;BF84;BG84;BH84;BI84;BJ84;BK84;BL84;BM84;BN84;BO84;BP84;BU84;BZ84;CA84;CB84;CC84;CD84;CE84;CF84;CG84;CH84;CI84;CJ84;CO84;CT84;CU84;CV84;CW84;CX84;CY84;CZ84;DA84;DB84;DC84;DD84;DI84;DN84;DO84;DP84;DQ84;DR84;DS84;DT84;DU84;DV84;DW84;DX84;EC84;EH84;EI84;EJ84;EK84;EL84;EM84;EN84;EO84;EP84;EQ84;ER84;EW84)

Is it possible to get them fixed with one adjustment? Or do I have to add "FIXED" before every cell value?

Hope you can help me out here. 

Best regards,
Bas

----------


## protonLeah

Bas5742,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

